# Solved: Is there a System Restore for Windows 98?



## XSkylerX (Feb 10, 2007)

I saw someone's computer and it had something similar to System Restore, although it was something from Gateway. Are there other programs out there like system restore, but instead for Windows 98SE?


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Hi scanreg /restore
Reboot tap F8 choose command prompt.
Type scanreg /restore
Choose date prior to any problem..not the oldest.
There will be only 3 or 4 dates when a backup was made.

Best to only use when needed as you can lose recently d/loaded programs etc.


----------



## XSkylerX (Feb 10, 2007)

is there a way i can create restore points? this computer is going to someone that seems to enjoy messing up computers so having a master restore point created may not be such a bad idear lol


----------



## horsecharles (Jul 24, 2005)

XSkylerX said:


> I saw someone's computer and it had something similar to System Restore, although it was something from Gateway. Are there other programs out there like system restore, but instead for Windows 98SE?


PQ Second Chance Abandonware(Full Demo)

I believe they developed System Restore for MS....


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

You can only create a restore point with Windows ME and XP. You cannot create a restore point with Windows 98 or 98SE. You can only restore an earlier copy of the registry with the instructions that blues harp gave you.

If that person is intent on messing up a computer, restore points and registry backups are not going to do him/her any good.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## XSkylerX (Feb 10, 2007)

if i use the "Backup" program under System Tools in Accessories, is this going to create a "Restore Point"? lol, and the other program was Gateway GoBack, but I guess you can't get it for free... =[


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Hi Windows Backup in System tools dosen't create a restore point.
External backup is the way to go.
Gateway Goback..will enable you to recover lost files etc..and maybe start your system if it fails to boot.


----------



## jr6300 (Aug 28, 2005)

Go Back is now part of Symantec's Norton SystemWorks.

I @ one time thought it would be a great addition to restore (since I've personally never had much luck w/sys. restore) until where I see it runs almost continuously updating any changes made on the PC. 

With WinMe I don't need any more things running.

I have it in my Norton Suite, just never activated it.


----------



## raybro (Apr 27, 2003)

The best solution to your friends tendancy to mess up a computer is a full backup image of the OS while it is working to your satisfaction. I recommend Acronis True Image (ATI). Be sure you have the version compatible with Win9x. 

Of course, if one restores the OS using ATI, any work done since the image was made will be lost. You can store the file on CD or an external HDD or an internal second HDD. One is also supposed to be able to write it to a DVD, but I've had no joy with that process. Mine is on an internal slave drive.

Raybro


----------



## XSkylerX (Feb 10, 2007)

i have a maxtor disk here that can copy hard drives, would that be decent? and since its Winderz 98, it will only take up like 2 gigs of space and I have a 3 gig hard drive around here somewhere, i hadnt thought of copying the whole hard drive so thanks for the idear!!! =D and i know theyd lose everything, but i think if i save the stuff from that hard drive i could get away with restoring the operating system and putting the files back on there. I have like 5 computers in the house so i could really just pick one and put the hard drive into one of them.


----------



## raybro (Apr 27, 2003)

That's not exactly what I suggested, but it's close enough. Good luck  

Raybro


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

If you are going to try that, at least boot to safe mode before copying the hard drive.


----------



## XSkylerX (Feb 10, 2007)

thanks, and i take it boot to safe mode so that there are no errors in trying to copy hidden files and read only and protected files?


----------



## anthonykuk (May 29, 2002)

I have been using a program called RESCUE ME on my WIN98 computers for several years and it works more or less like System Restore .It was for sale some years ago but i got it free from a magasine disk. Originally it was for WIN95 but it works ok in 98.

It may still be available.


The disc was on .net magazine 62B in september 1999

Tony


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

XSkylerX said:


> thanks, and i take it boot to safe mode so that there are no errors in trying to copy hidden files and read only and protected files?


You can copy hidden files whether in safe mode or not. It is so you will at least have less programs starting automatically and then less programs that are open and possibly can't be copied otherwise.


----------



## XSkylerX (Feb 10, 2007)

ok, so i know that copying the hard drive will work =D now what's this about Rescue Me? I looked online but the only stuff i could get was stuff you had to buy...sounds sorta like what i was aiming for in the first place though. but either one woks.


----------



## DeadToad (Apr 21, 2007)

I personally use XXCLONE on my Win98SE PC to backup the ENTIRE hard drive after I make any significant changes to the OS.
XXCLONE is free. It works great.
It's a Windows-based GUI program.
http://www.xxclone.com

I also use XXCOPY, a DOS-based program.
It's a little slower. Works great. Free.
http://www.xxcopy.com/download/xxcopy.zip


----------



## XSkylerX (Feb 10, 2007)

alright, ended up just copying the entire hard drive. thanx guys!


----------

